# Modification de fichier GPX sur iPad



## woodii (16 Février 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Avant de me séparer de mon vieux MacBook blanc de 2007 pour un iPad, je vérifie qu'un iPad pourra faire ce dont j'ai besoin. Une des dernières fonctionnalités qui me reste à vérifier est la modification de fichier GPX glané sur internet et l'envoi vers mon GPS Garmin Etrex 30.

Pour l'envoi, ça peut le faire avec un hub wifi qui contient un port de carte SD comme celui-là je pense http://www.amazon.fr/RAVPower-Lecteur-routeur-portable-batterie/dp/B00DQ5EBOC#productDetails.

Pour la modification d'un fichier GPX directement sur la tablette je sèche un peu. Quelqu'un l'a déjà fait? Je ne sais pas si web app comme http://www.visugpx.com/editgpx/ ou http://mygpsfiles.com/app/ sont bien pratiques ailleurs que sur un ordi... Des avis?

Merci pour vos retours !


----------

